# My experience written down!



## Hannah Howland (May 31, 2017)

Hi Ladies, I so wish I'd seen this forum a few years ago when I was pregnant as I felt like I went through the craziness of diabetes and pregnancy and found it bloody hard work. Anyway I decided the best thing for me was to write it all down, I hope this helps some of you along your journeys - good luck!!

https://agirlabumpandaninsulinpump.com/


----------



## grovesy (May 31, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Cleo (Jun 3, 2017)

Great blog ! hope the rest of the pregnancy goes well x


----------



## Copepod (Jun 3, 2017)

Welcome to another pregnancy and diabetes blogger - another woman in similar situation had just joined.


----------

